# Omega Hand Compatibility?



## Trysop (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello,

I have taken the notion to customise an Omega Speedmaster MK II (cal 861) by mounting hands from an Omega Flightmaster (cal 910). I understand that the 910 cal is almost the same as the 861 cal barring one complication.

In researching this some suggest that Omega hands are generally interchangeable, and others suggest they are not. I am concerned that the central hand mounting for the flightmaster ,which can accommodate the second hour hand, may mean the other hour, minute and stop watch hand from a flightmaster may not fit on a speedmaster.

If anyone has any thoughts on whether this might be possible I would love to hear.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm not sure about the inner diameter, but I think you will find the minute/hour/central second hands over 1 mm too short for the Mk.II dial. The subdial hand lengths appear to be the same though.

Later,

William


----------



## Trysop (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello,

I was thinking that the black and white hands seen on Flightmasters were the same as those on Speedmaster MKII exotics/racing dial. They are a little chunkier and shorter than standard white Speedmaster hands but I like the look. I just cannot tell from any pictures I can find if they will mount OK or not, they look identical to me but it is very hard to tell or find definitive specs anywhere for the hands

Thank you for your input, it is greatly appreciated.

Andrew


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi there,

Is it the different colours of the Flightmaster hands that interests you or is it the different shape/style of them altogether (I have a Speedy Mk.II but not a Flightmaster)....?

From my limited knowledge, the hands sets from that era are quite similar generally, but the Flighty's additional blue GMT hand (if that's what it is) is quite different and distinctive. As you say, Flighty's look to have slightly shorter/fatter 'sword' type hands versus a Speedy MkII. The main thing to find out would be if the Flighty hands are thinner than Speedy ones, as the Flighty has 4 hands mounted from the centre spindle whereas a Speedy only has three? Did Omega make the Flighty hands thinner, or given the much deeper case of the Flighty, did they just use a longer spindle to accomodate the extra hands.....

It's probably the 2nd one, in which case the broader hour and minute hands from a Flighty should fit, but if not, and they are thinner than normal Speedy hands in some way, they could be "loose" when fitted?? It may only be fractions of mm in reality, but whether that is enough to cause a problem is hard to know without trying it.

Maybe give Steve from Ryte Time a call - he must have had 10's if not 100's of these apart over the years, and may be able to give you an indication on compatability and/or a definitive answer?

Either way, interesting little project and good luck with it, but if you just wanted different colour hands (which I don't think you do from your post, but anyway...) I would personally just carefully paint a set of correct Speedy hands to your taste and then you know you will have a first time fit ..

Rgds,

David.


----------



## Trysop (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello,

It is the shape of the hands as well as the colour that appeals to me. I think the flightmasters are deeper watches that speedmaster which helps accommodate that second blue hand. But this is based on internet research and best guesses on my part.

Interesting (well to me anyway  I have noticed the differences between the Flightmaster 910 and 911 watches and I am now thinking that if I am going to take a chance on trying to mount Flightmaster hands on a speedy the hands for a 911 might be more appropriate.

This is based on my thinking that the similarity between the 861 and 911 is stronger than the 861 and 910 as the 910 has an AM/PM subdial and the 911 has a second hand subdial so its overall configuration is closer to that of a speedy.

That said given it is all about the fit between the hands and the movement I may be reading more into the compatibility based on function than is sensible.

Thank you for your thoughts and input, it is greatly appreciated.

Andrew


----------

